# Questions about 2010 Z6



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2010 Z6 54cm on it's way to me. I am so excited, which I'm sure you all can relate to. I found a great deal (at least I think it was) from a dealer selling on ebay. I'm not sure they are supposed to sell on ebay, but anyways. I'll be taking the bike to Towpath Bike Shop in Pittsford, NY to assemble once I get it.

I am fairly new to road cycling, and have a variety of questions. I plan to ride around 50-80 miles on the weekend and another 30-50 during the week. My weight isn't an issue, as I weigh 145-150. I want to eventually do some longer rides, centuries, etc and maybe some racing, but that's a big maybe. The area around me isn't too hilly, but I plan to drive to some places to find more hills. I live Brockport, NY (western NY between Rochester and Buffalo). I don't have a lot of extra money, so that is a big limiter in my choices of component upgrades. Ok, there's some background on me. On to my questions:

First, I have yet to get pedals and shoes. My current bike, a 1993 Miele has the quill and toe clip type pedal. I've looked at the Shimano 105 pd 5700 online and will probably just get them at my LBS when they assemble my bike, but I'd like to have a little more knowledge before I go in. Would these be good pedals to at least start with?

Second, I've read of some troubles regarding the wheel set that comes stock, MAVIC CXP-22N. And one of the best upgrades would be the wheel set for performance / cutting some weight. What are some opinions on the next level up in wheels from the stock one? I've looked at other Mavic and American Classic wheels, but am just overwhelmed by the options.

Third, when I decided to go with the 2010 Z6, I realize I was sacrificing some on the quality of the components/groupset compared to the 2011 Z6. For what I plan on doing, are the stock components (http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/Z-Series/Z6.aspx) fine? I was thinking up upgrading to full 105's, but is that worth the cost difference?


I realize a lot of this is based on personal preference, however I am just looking for some of your experiences and opinions. Thanks!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I think you'll be fine with the stock tiagra parts for a while. They work very reliably. Upgrade them as they wear out. The wheels would be the best place to start seeing that you are searching out hills and IMO will be the best bang for the buck. At your weight you could go to Neuvation for a set of wheels or check out Williams or ROL. I personally like both the ROL and Williams better than the Neuvations but, the Neuvations can be had cheaper.

Here is a link I have for Neuvation:
http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html


----------



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Zach. I'll continue saving up for some better wheels in the future. What are your thoughts on pedals?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I personally ride on look but, the 5700 are good, solid pedals. Before switching to look I used Shimano's pedals on all my bikes and never had a complaint.


----------

